#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Om het geluk in de liefde te leren kennen moet jij er zijn, Inshallah

## Mr-gentleman

*Salaam

Toen ik op n van de eerste mooie dagen van dit voorjaar besloot om eens een lekkere strandwandeling te gaan maken en genoot van het nog koude zeewater dat over mijn voeten stroomde, dacht ik " wat zou het een feest zijn om dit ook een keer met een date te doen ……en haar in het water te gooien" ;-P 

Ik ben eigenwijs, eigenzinnig, eigengereid, en verdien eigenhandig een boterham met mijn eigen onderneming. 

Ze mag dan op leeftijd zijn, mijn slagschip. Maar ze brengt nog steeds een glimlach op mijn gezicht, elke keer als ik erin stap. 

Maar waarvoor ben ik eigenlijk hier op deze datingsite? 

Uhmm, om jou te vertellen dat ik een leuke, spontane, sociale, gezellige, prettig gestoorde, actieve man ben …die niet op zoek is …die het ook gezellig vindt om met een cola en een chipje op de bank een dvd'tje te kijken.. die ook van lekker uit eten en vakantie houdt…en van een terrasje pakken met vrienden ..en vind dat een dag niet gelachen een dag nietgeleefd is ? 


Mooi! Dan denk ik dat we het wel met elkaar kunnen gaan vinden. 

Ik wil je graag ontmoeten als je echt bent, jezelf bent en perfect bent omdat je imperfect durft te zijn. 

Wanneer wil jij iemand absoluut ontmoeten? 

Stuur een berichtje, ik ben lief, heus …en reageer.


*

----------


## Babbelkousje

Wauw!

----------


## Mr-gentleman

Dankjewel  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr-gentleman

up  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr-gentleman

UP....

----------


## Mr-gentleman

Up...

----------


## Mr-gentleman

Upp...

----------


## 28,pittig maar lief

> *Salaam
> 
> Toen ik op n van de eerste mooie dagen van dit voorjaar besloot om eens een lekkere strandwandeling te gaan maken en genoot van het nog koude zeewater dat over mijn voeten stroomde, dacht ik " wat zou het een feest zijn om dit ook een keer met een date te doen ……en haar in het water te gooien" ;-P 
> 
> Ik ben eigenwijs, eigenzinnig, eigengereid, en verdien eigenhandig een boterham met mijn eigen onderneming. 
> 
> Ze mag dan op leeftijd zijn, mijn slagschip. Maar ze brengt nog steeds een glimlach op mijn gezicht, elke keer als ik erin stap. 
> 
> Maar waarvoor ben ik eigenlijk hier op deze datingsite? 
> ...



Ok, deze tekst heb ik eerder gezien.. Wie kopieert van wie?!

3Maroch of jij? Of je gebruikt meerdere accounts?!

----------


## Mr-gentleman

Salaam,

Als je eerder hebt gezien betekent dat diegene nog opzoek is.
Ik heb geen idee wie wie gekopieerd.

Wsalaam

----------


## Mevrouw-H

Mag ik uw leeftijd weten?

----------


## sabrinee

Wil je mij een pm sturen... x Sabb

----------


## hafsa87

Goedenavond, stuur mijn een Prive bericht. Groetjes

----------


## Wasillaa

Wasalaam, ben je inmiddels al voorzien van een leuke dame? Vriendelijke groet...

----------


## Mr-gentleman

UPPP...

----------


## Mr-gentleman

UP...

----------


## Layla78

Selam aleikoem, leuk bericht. En heb je je partner al gevonden? Verder wat meer info zou fijn zijn. Jij bent hoe oud? En diegene waarmee je zulke leuke momenten wil beleven is het liefst tussen ... en ... jaar oud. Ghair ik lees het wel. :knipoog:

----------


## Mr-gentleman

Upp..

----------


## Layla78

Dat wil zeggen geklasseerd!

----------


## Mr-gentleman

Uppp..  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr-gentleman

upppppss

----------


## Mr-gentleman

Yes!!!!

----------


## Mr-gentleman

upppp

----------


## Mr-gentleman

uppppp

----------

